# Protesters display terrorist flag at Calgary war memorial



## logos (18 Sep 2006)

http://www.westernstandard.ca/website/index.cfm?page=article&article_id=1975

Easier left unsaid

 You didn't hear what the terrorists did to our war memorial? That's because the mainstream media was too timid to tell you

Ezra Levant - September 11, 2006

How does the media treat the desecration of our war memorials? Depends on the desecrators.

After the evening fireworks on Dominion Day, three drunk teenagers relieved themselves on the National War Memorial in Ottawa. A retired major in the Canadian Forces snapped pictures of that loutish act, and the story became a national scandal. Newspapers put the insult on the front page, and it burned up countless hours of radio and television talk. David McGuinty, a Liberal MP from Ottawa, even called for an amendment to the Criminal Code to specifically punish memorial-peeing. 

One of the midnight pishers, Stephen Fernandes, saw his photo on the front page of the Ottawa Citizen and turned himself in. He claims he drank a whole bottle of vodka that day, and had no clue what he was doing--it wasn't a political act. "I didn't mean any disrespect to any veterans, any soldier serving our country right now, or any Canadian citizen," he said, "and I'd like to extend my apologies to anybody that I offended." His fellow micturaters also made tearful apologies to the police and to the Royal Canadian Legion.

The boys were contrite. In the sober light of day they realized their offence. Still, the media had a field day on the subject, huffing and puffing as the self-appointed guardians of the memory of our war dead.

And well that they did. But where was the media honour guard six weeks later at the completely sober, premeditated desecration of Calgary's war memorial-- a protest in support of the terrorist group Hezbollah?

Calgary's wasn't the first Canadian "peace" rally to fly the flag of the explicitly anti-Semitic, explicitly terrorist group Hezbollah--a flag whose central image is a fist holding an AK-47 machine-gun. But it was the first time that a terrorist emblem was proudly displayed on a war memorial honouring Canada's dead soldiers, including soldiers who died fighting other fascists.

The leftist activists who ran the rally, which featured local Muslim and labour leaders, huffily denied that Hezbollah flags were flown. But home video taken of the rally shows the opposite: not only were Hezbollah flags flown, but the organizer of the event herself was draped in the terrorist flag as she led the protest. Go to this website, www.tinyurl.com/j4gft, and see the video for yourself.

Like the Nazis, Hezbollah is fascist, anti-Semitic, violent and disregards any rules of war. But unlike the Nazis, Hezbollah is actually illegal in Canada. 

How would the media react if a Nazi rally were held on a war memorial? No need to ask--we saw their response to Piddlegate. So why the double standard when it comes to Islamic fascism?

Political correctness, of course. It's easy to take a tough line on the Nazis, 60 years after the Second World War. And it's easy to be stern with young white men going wee. But our political and media establishment is too worried about being called "racist" or "intolerant" when the fascists are Muslim, not white. It's the same reason Toronto's police chief, Bill Blair, bragged that he didn't mention the word Muslim once when he arrested 17 Muslims for plotting to blow up the CN Tower, and why James Judd, the director of CSIS, proudly claims that racial profiling is "fundamentally stupid."
Super Drug Mart

Self-delusion by the media hasn't gone unnoticed by a news-hungry public that increasingly turns to the Internet to hear what their daily papers are too polite to tell them. And self-delusion by the police has led to a kind of vigilantism, as vulnerable citizens refuse to pretend, like Blair or Judd, that they're still living in September 10, 2001. Passengers on Europe's Monarch Airlines flight last month refused to let the pilot fly until two Muslim men, wearing bulky clothes, speaking Arabic and acting erratically, were removed from the plane. It's unclear whether the passengers were overreacting, but it's clear what they were reacting to: a security establishment that, like Judd, takes pride in ignoring the obvious nature of the terrorist threat.

This is not a call for 1940's-style profiling--internment camps of enemy aliens. Far from it; it's a call for honest reporting and even-handedness from a press corps so concerned about appearing liberal that it has started to make excuses for the most illiberal fascists we've seen in a half-century.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Sep 2006)

can't argue with video, that's disgusting...


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (18 Sep 2006)

Would it not seem appropriate to ban symbols associated with illegal groups, and make them subject to immediate seizure?

The fact that someone can walk around draped in a Hezbollah flag which stands for the annihilation of Jews without being prosecuted is surreal.


Matthew.   ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Sep 2006)

I'm betting if you walked around, draped in a swaztika, it wouldn't be long before you were explaining yourself to the boys in blue.


----------



## Wookilar (18 Sep 2006)

But, to be honest, other than us here (and not nearly all of us), a FEW of the "protesters" and a relatively small handful of knowledgeable people (including reporters), who else would know the Hez flag?

Don't get me wrong, I would have made myself a very bad public affairs spectacle if I had of been present, but I'm not going to hack on the Calgary cops for not knowing they were flying the flag of an illegal group.

That does bring up a good question, if the group is illegal, does that also cover their symbols? Any police types know?


----------



## patrick666 (18 Sep 2006)

Talk about hypocritical.

Calling for peace draped in the flag of hate-mongers such as Hezbollah. 

*shakes head*


----------



## Infanteer (18 Sep 2006)

Does seem rather hypocritical to call for peace and cheer for Hezbollah at the same time.... :


----------



## paracowboy (18 Sep 2006)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Does seem rather hypocritical to call for peace and cheer for Hezbollah at the same time....


depends on what you call 'peace'. These scumbags, for instance, want the "peace" that the Romans used to create.


----------



## Koenigsegg (18 Sep 2006)

Very hypocritical...(from my perspective)

And several times in the past week this thought has run through my mind...Euthanasia.
God, why are some people so dumb?  Was it the way they were raised?
Is it a sad cry for attention they don't deserve?

I just don't get it, and if it means getting close to them to understand, I don't want to get it.


----------



## aluc (19 Sep 2006)

what's the point in bitching about it.....no one is listening , nor  does anyone seem to care. These terrorist rallies  don't seem to bother anyone because they have more important things to worry about.... like catching the last episode of Canadian Idol. Now, that's important shit. Man alive....you should of heard the outrage some people displayed at the outcome of the show. Followed by heated debates and arguments over who should of won, and why. Everyone is so comfortably numb with their everyday lives that no one can appreciate that our values are being rotted away from the inside , like a cancer. And no one has the balls to say or do anything because that wouldn't be tolerant of other peoples' views (eventhough our views are not tolerated by those hippies who supposedly are the champions of toleration) , even if these views are horribly wrong. We are at war with these muslim groups ....they're killing our sons and daughters, they wish to convert us all to islam or kill us if we don't.. They advocate the total destruction of the West, yet people who are born and raised here want to assist them!  This hippie logic makes absolutely no sense, yet people buy into it whole heartedly.  



> "Al-Qaida in Iraq" warned Pope Benedict yesterday that its war against Christianity and the West will go on until Islam takes over the world....


(AP -http://www.torontosun.ca/News/World/2006/09/19/1862081-sun.html)

....And to think , these hippies actually sympathise with these groups.....it's WWII all over again.

They aide and accept groups who's rhetoric is similar to the above quote, yet they won't rally behind their own country because  _we_ are the war mongers! get real people.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Sep 2006)

Is it possible that the video link was editted?  I watched it a couple of times and didn't see the flag on the memorial.  You can see the tool with the bullhorn clearly enough, but not the flag on the Memorial.  
Before you will see your police take action in a situation like this, you will need to have political will to deal with it.  Start writing useless letters to your MP's.


----------



## aluc (19 Sep 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Start writing useless letters to your MP's.




I like to give it to Taliban Jack at least 2 times a week...usually when I'm stressed out or pissed off!  I just go to his website and let 'er rip. Sent him a long demeaning letter today...I'm having a horrible day at work.   Try it it's fun....     www.ndp.ca/jack


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2006)

Terribal, that video makes me sick.


----------



## logos (19 Sep 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Is it possible that the video link was editted?  I watched it a couple of times and didn't see the flag on the memorial.  You can see the tool with the bullhorn clearly enough, but not the flag on the Memorial.
> Before you will see your police take action in a situation like this, you will need to have political will to deal with it.  Start writing useless letters to your MP's.



Have you been to this particular memorial in Calgary? The woman draped in the hezbollah flag can be seen standing on the platform where, on Remembrance Day the Canadian Flag, Union Jack and other significant Flags are placed. Also as another point, there are "peace rally" participants standing on a platform that is inscribed with a message to the war dead. I can’t remember exactly what it says, but I believe it is something to the effect that we will never forget their sacrifice. 

I intend to monitor this group’s and other similar group’s websites to determine when other such rallies will be held and will post the times and dates on this site. I will be down there to protect this monument from further desecration and WILL NOT ALLOW this place to be disgraced again. I encourage all other people from Calgary to come down there to do the same, but I will do it alone if need be.


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Sep 2006)

Things might get interesting come Remembrance Day, since it is on a Saturday this year.  Especially as units parade through their cities.  Us we get to march past U of T, Toronto City Hall and the Eaton Centre.  I am willing to bet some asshat will do or say something rather stupid as we march by.  I would be really happy to see someone come near the colours and get a rifle butt to the face for his efforts (as happened many years ago I am told.).


----------



## Pte Joker (21 Sep 2006)

this is disgusting


----------



## Trinity (21 Sep 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Things might get interesting come Remembrance Day, since it is on a Saturday this year.  Especially as units parade through their cities.  Us we get to march past U of T, Toronto City Hall and the Eaton Centre.  I am willing to bet some asshat will do or say something rather stupid as we march by.  I would be really happy to see someone come near the colours and get a rifle butt to the face for his efforts (as happened many years ago I am told.).



I nearly got attacked one year on that march.

A drunk man started shouting at the parade and the slowly made his way towards it.  Of course by the time he
reached the ranks it was me that was that he singled out and yelled at (while we were marching) and kept yelling
for about 10 seconds.  All I was thinking was ... touch the weapon.. please touch the weapon... cause it gave me
every right to rifle butt in to prevent him from taking it.

Fortunately (for me) a police officer came up and said "what are you doing"
He replied "just having fun"

Idiot...

The MCpl behind me then said.. why didn't you rifle butt him???   :
Cause without legitmate provocation or threat I would have been in deep trouble.


----------



## xmarcx (21 Sep 2006)

I've seen so many people pull out terrorist flags on campus, it's disgusting - of course I can't say or do anything or I'll probably be expelled from the University as a racist!

But, if you see something, and it bothers you, and you want to at least feel like you did something

1. PSEPC List of Terrorist Entities 
http://www.psepc-sppcc.gc.ca/prg/ns/le/cle-en.asp

2. CSIS National Security Threat Tip Line
1-800-420-5805


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (21 Sep 2006)

As one of the many people who would face the gallows if Islamic militants to controll of Canada, (about as likely as the NDP ever getting my vote again)  I feel within my rights to say I don't agree with what they stand for.  I find it ironic that they were protesting, asking the Canadian government to pressure Israel to stop the war that Israel didn't want in the first place. Since when was it our duty to tell people what to do?

It was posted earlier that one couldn't walk down the street with a Nazi flag or a swastika and march for very long before you'd have to explain yourself to the police... I remember a few run ins with skinheads in Alberta that say differently.  They'd march about shouting their typical dribble and people would do their best to ignore them or (more often) run away in fear.  People saw them for what they are,  misguided, disturbed and dangerous.  But now we know who they are.

Now as far as banning the symbols,  I think it would be a strategic mistake.  If we ban them all that it means is that we can't see it.  It is much easier to know what is going on when you know who's doing what.   Besides there are much better ways of dealing with things.  She is a student right?  International student?  Humm,  I think someones visa is pulled - bureaucratic snafu,  too many issued,  please go home and reapply. (and if your flight home happens to have an unexpected layover in Israel ... how would we know?)  Oh her brother wants to come over as well... humm... lets just put that application in the round file bin as we do a quick check on your socail circle for people to boot out.   Freedom of association is one thing.  Looking into a group of people because they are exhibiting a pattern of illegal behaviour,  quite another.


----------



## Hunter (21 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I nearly got attacked one year on that march.
> 
> A drunk man started shouting at the parade and the slowly made his way towards it.  Of course by the time he
> reached the ranks it was me that was that he singled out and yelled at (while we were marching) and kept yelling
> ...




Wow...I would love to be around to hear him explain the welts on his head to his buddies.

"What happened?"
"I was viciously attacked by one of the army guys."
"Really?  Wow you look messed up man, how many were there?"
"There were lots around, but it was only one soldier."
"Damn, man, that looks like it hurts.  Was he special forces or something?"
"Well, no...he was the..ummm...Padre."


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Sep 2006)

Unbelievable...

How can the media have missed this one?  Calling out "What do we want, peace, when do we want it, now" while being draped by a flag with an AK-47 on it?  This cow needs a slap upside the head.  AND if the Hizaballah is currently illegal in Canada, why did the police not arrest her for showing that flag?


----------



## silentbutdeadly (21 Sep 2006)

Now i know why we left Cow town for Edmonton because if that happened here i think it would, i hope, be alittle different, but that Calgary for ya! Homos!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (21 Sep 2006)

Now I understand the irony in a person draped in a Hezbollah flag chanting for peace.  But the argument about how the flag has a gun on it doesn't really wash.
http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/ch-ne012.html   Now I don't know about you,  but when the Swiss do something....

Also 
Angola's flag has a machete on it.
the flag of Saudi Arabia has a sword which seems bad until you remember that the flag of Essex has three swords!
Mozambique has the best reputation of all though http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/mz.html putting the gun they used to liberate themselves on their flag.  And I am only 90% sure on this,  but I think she has every right to drape herself in whatever flag she wants to and say whatever annoying thing she wants.  (Unless she is advocating violence or haterid towards a particular group or until the riot act has been read - when she can still say things,  but just has to do it elsewhere)

What point would be served in banning a flag? Frankly I thought the point of a free a democratic socitity was that people could, if they wanted to, make asses of themselves? And like I said,  the hardest part for us fighting terrorism is sifting out who is and isn't a terrorist.  Let them do their thing,  let them cause the public to see their argument for what it is.    Last thing I want id for Canada to dissend into Maccarthism!   Are you now or ever have been somewhat sympathedic to .....


----------



## Meridian (21 Sep 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm betting if you walked around, draped in a swaztika, it wouldn't be long before you were explaining yourself to the boys in blue.



I'm not so sure. Perhaps the boys in blue, but I'd be surprised to see a CA take much interest in it other than to avoid it and drop charges.
CA's dont particularly relish bringing up Charter Rights issues.

Wear your swastika. Wear your ignorance with pride if you wish. Start yelling obscenities and you've just breached the peace.

Personally Id rather us not be arresting people just for wearing particular clothing we may vehomently be against.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Personally Id rather us not be arresting people just for wearing particular clothing we may vehomently be against.


me neither. I'd rather just shoot them. Especially idiots with pants 5 sizes too large and a sun visor on upside down and backwards, or pastel sweaters tied over their shoulders and pom-poms on their loafers.


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Sep 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Angola's flag has a machete on it.  the flag of Saudi Arabia has a sword which seems bad until you remember that the flag of Essex has three swords!
> Mozambique has the best reputation of all though http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/mz.html putting the gun they used to liberate themselves on their flag.  And I am only 90% sure on this,  but I think she has every right to drape herself in whatever flag she wants to and say whatever annoying thing she wants.  (Unless she is advocating violence or haterid towards a particular group or until the riot act has been read - when she can still say things,  but just has to do it elsewhere).



First, I must point out that the countries you name are nationally recognized states with legitimate governments, unlike the Hizballah who are an independent organization.  You are comparing apples and oranges. 

Second, none of the countries you mention are walking down our city streets and proclaiming themsleves advocates of peace while displaying arms of warfare as their symbol.  These are incongruous actions.    

Third, a precedent has already been set in the display of flags and symbols that represent ideas abhorant to specific populations.  The nazi flag is not accepted for public displays (both legally and ethically/morally), there are many in the US who protest the use of the confederate flag because of its perceived links to proponents of racism (its even forbidden for display at CF-controlled workplaces and living areas), and there are laws passed that make it illegal to display certain other symbols and identifiers in private and/or public places.  Its a little too late to start talking about how flags have no meaning and shouldnt be regulated.


----------



## probum non poenitet (21 Sep 2006)

I'm pretty sure displaying a Carolina Hurricanes flag will get you killed on Whyte Avenue in Edmonton. Hospitalized at the very least.


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Sep 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure displaying a Carolina Panthers flag will get you killed on Whyte Avenue in Edmonton. Hospitalized at the very least.



Ha! Good example!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (21 Sep 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> (its even forbidden for display at CF-controlled workplaces and living areas)



There is a difference between what soldiers may do and what citizens may do.  That whole "protect democracy,  not to take part in it yourself" bunk.

On the plus side I found this:
http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/c-46/267115.html

(4) In determining whether an accused participates in or contributes to any activity of a terrorist group, the court may consider, among other factors, whether the accused
     (a) uses a name, word, symbol or other representation that identifies, or is associated with, the terrorist group;
     (b) frequently associates with any of the persons who constitute the terrorist group;
     (c) receives any benefit from the terrorist group; or
     (d) repeatedly engages in activities at the instruction of any of the persons who constitute the terrorist 

Also  if we look at some of the funner clauses in http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/h-6/243963.html :

12. It is a discriminatory practice to publish or display before the public or to cause to be published or displayed before the public any notice, sign, symbol, emblem or other representation that
     (a) expresses or implies discrimination or an intention to discriminate, or
     (b) incites or is calculated to incite others to discriminate

if the discrimination expressed or implied, intended to be expressed or implied or incited or calculated to be incited would otherwise, if engaged in, be a discriminatory practice described in any of sections 5 to 11 or in section 14.

1976-77, c. 33, s. 12; 1980-81-82-83, c. 143, s. 6.

If you look hard enough I'm sure I could find a law that makes anything illegal.  I haven't found the law that makes public display of Nazi symbols illegal,  where is it?  (I am not a Nazi,  like I said before I'd be one of the first to be gassed)  I think we do have to look at what we want to do and why.  It is an extremely slippery slope once we start banning flags outright.  I remember being called a racist when I was walking down the streets with my German fußball shirt on during  the world cup.  ( Now that is Irony ) Who was I harming by wearing that shirt?  Do I have the right to cheer for the German team even though I'm Canadian (of Irish decent)  Was my intention when I wore that shirt the same as other perceived it,  do they have the right to stop me from wearing a t-shirt?  (which in no way implied hatrid or violence)

Where in our laws does it say that you can stop people from saying things that might offend you?


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Sep 2006)

Whats your point?  Im not going to interpret your rambling.   If you're as intelligent as you think you are, then you know exactly where to look to find out that we have laws that stop people from saying things that might offend other people.  Every country has them.  

The point here is that many of us are offended by the waving of a terrorist flag on our Canadian streets.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2006)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Im not going to interpret your rambling.


don't bother. ZD has appointed himself the guardian of civil rights on the site. Apparently, we who kill and die for our citizens to enjoy those Rights, are incapable of understanding or implementing them.  :


----------



## Centurian1985 (21 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> don't bother. ZD has appointed himself the guardian of civil rights on the site. Apparently, we who kill and die for our citizens to enjoy those Rights, are incapable of understanding or implementing them.  :



Seems to be the trend doesnt it?

Still, it irks me when people make claims about democracy based on watching too many TV shows...


----------



## patrick666 (21 Sep 2006)

Punishment for treason
 (2) Every one who commits treason is guilty of an indictable offence and liable

(a) to be sentenced to imprisonment for life if he is guilty of an offence under paragraph 46(2)(a), (c) or (d);

(b) to be sentenced to imprisonment for life if he is guilty of an offence under paragraph 46(2)(b) or (e) *committed while a state of war exists between Canada and another country*; or


Personally, I'd be happy if somebody merely punched her in the throat on the spot.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2006)

high treason? Bit extreme, no? Bad taste, certainly. _Possibly_ hate crime. But high treason?


----------



## patrick666 (21 Sep 2006)

True enough - modified.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (21 Sep 2006)

I know I'm the nerd who in the middle of a lynching mob goes (imagine a Pat voice from Saturday night live) " What's going on,  why are we doing this, oh that's terrible but do we have to... oh come on is that allowed?"   I know I'm a kill joy,  but before I light my torch and grab my pitchfork I like to be very clear on whats what.  

I was waiting for the treason argument.  If she owes Canada loyalty, (not a foreign student)  and she is deliberately taking steps to undermine us to a foreign power (epically if we are at war with that nation,  but not really a requirement) then yes treason it is.   (regular treason,  not high treason http://dictionary.laborlawtalk.com/high_treason ) 

Now,  how is she betraying the state into the hands of a foreign power?  Have we been attacked by Hezbollah? Are we at war with them?  I always thought of them as a one trick pony -against Israel.
And Paracowboy,  yes if she is advocating violence towards an identifiable group, it is a hate crime.  Which group is she threatening when she chants for peace?

(look I'm not a Hezbollah supporter,  I know I'd be #3 on their list of people to deal with, but if these are questions that will come up once we pop our heads out of this homogeneous group.  If we can't understand and provide a counter argument to other points of view we'll end up only talking to like minded people and become victim to "group think".  )  Group-think is slow death.


----------



## ExistancE (21 Sep 2006)

logos said:
			
		

> I intend to monitor this group’s and other similar group’s websites to determine when other such rallies will be held and will post the times and dates on this site. I will be down there to protect this monument from further desecration and WILL NOT ALLOW this place to be disgraced again. I encourage all other people from Calgary to come down there to do the same, but I will do it alone if need be.



No need to stand alone - just let the rest of us know when and where.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2006)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> And Paracowboy,  yes if she is advocating violence towards an identifiable group, it is a hate crime.  Which group is she threatening when she chants for peace?


hence the fucking "possibly" in italics. A case could be made that by, supporting a group that calls for the extermination of a race, she supports genocide and a good lawyer could turn it into a hate crime.

Don't put words in my mouth.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (21 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> hence the ******* "possibly" in italics. A case could be made that by, supporting a group that calls for the extermination of a race, she supports genocide and a good lawyer could turn it into a hate crime.
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth.



Good point.   I didn't intend to imply you meant anything.  I wanted to point out how hard it would be to get her on hate crime charges when she is calling for peace. I feel it is asinine to chant for peace when you're wearing the flag of the aggressor group,  but I also feel it is her right to malign her own cause.  I believe her action were infact in direct line to support the terrorist organisation's military objectives.  They started a fight,  were getting creamed and now were trying to get others to intervein.  Not a terrably original idea, but since Hezbollah wasn't engaged in military actions against us I think treason would be outside of what she's guilty of.  In fact this would have been great proof of Hezbollah's involvement in the peace protests.  (But frankly that cup runnth over,  there are some interesting pictures of NDP and Bloc politicians near/in front of Hezbollah flags in protests)  By bringing that flag she showed the involvement of outside forces,  suddenly it isn't Canadians expressing their views,  it is foreigners trying to manipulate to their advantage.  Now isn't that better than banning a flag?  Using it to stop them from attaining their objective?


----------



## boondocksaint (21 Sep 2006)

_micturaters_

great word, big lebowski  ;D

if some good ol' boys tossed their best starched sheets on themselves and paraded about the streets, the media would be all over it, remember on 9/11 when a few of the news agencies showed people in the middle east celebrating/cheering/chanting over the attacks? 

not many do, as the media was afraid they might taint our views towards many middle eastern countries by showing large crowds cheering the attack, shown once or twice then pulled


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Sep 2006)

Everybody has the right to prove what an arsehole they are.  We see it all around us.  In all likelyhood a police officer is not going to arrest some hippie twad for wearing a flag, no matter how much it would be nice to introduce her to the pavement.  However, when a random, enraged citizen happens to choke her with her own flag or sets it on fire while she is wearing it, you may find that those same officers will be somewhat lack lustre in their efforts to pursue the investigation.  If a suspect has a personal connection to their attacker, it is easy to figure out.  If you are doing something that would likely enrage most people, when you get thumped the first thing you will likely hear is "perhaps you shouldn't have done x,y and z?"  
It goes back to the ageless bit of advice; Don't let your mouth write a cheque your body can't cash.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Sep 2006)

Not that it's a consolation, but the Brits have this going on too...

http://littlegreenfootballs.com/weblog/?entry=21974_Hizballah_Flag_in_Front_of_Big_Ben[/url

G2G


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Sep 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Not that it's a consolation, but the Brits have this going on too...
> 
> http://littlegreenfootballs.com/weblog/?entry=21974_Hizballah_Flag_in_Front_of_Big_Ben[/url
> 
> G2G




Did you notice the signs in the lower left?  One says "Freedom for Palestine" and then it adds in smaller letters below "Don't attack Iran".  The one behind it is obscured by the first, but it has a similar little disclaimer that says "Don't attack Syria".  What is that all about?  So when it happens, they can be even angrier than the rest of their ilk, and have the rights to say "I *told* them not to do that and they *totally* didn't listen to me  "


----------



## Teflon (25 Sep 2006)

I'm not sure of this but still I don't think that even though Hezbollah is considered a terrorist group, I don't think that the Hezbollah flag is illegal. It does strike me as complettely assinine to display one as a cape on yourself if you are leading a peace rally????!!!  Terrorists rarely symbolize peace.

Once again some asshole steps up with proof of the golden rule:

9 out of 10 people are stupid


----------



## reilly (25 Sep 2006)

Anyone flying a terrorist flag in Canada should be considered a terrorist. These people are Hezbollah and responsible for the death of hundreds of Innocent civilians and service men/women. Do they have to come out of a wooden horse for us to realize the enemy is in our camp.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Sep 2006)

reilly said:
			
		

> Anyone flying a terrorist flag in Canada should be considered a terrorist.


my dog has a Confederate flag bandanna she wears around. Does that make her an American from below the Mason-Dixon line? 'Cause her papers say she's from eastern Alberta, and she doesn't bark with a drawl.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Sep 2006)

reilly said:
			
		

> Anyone flying a terrorist flag in Canada should be considered a terrorist. These people are Hezbollah and responsible for the death of hundreds of Innocent civilians and service men/women. Do they have to come out of a wooden horse for us to realize the enemy is in our camp.



Sheep, wolves, and sheepdogs my friend.  Common sense is a scarce commodity these days.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> my dog has a Confederate flag bandanna she wears around. Does that make her an American from below the Mason-Dixon line? 'Cause her papers say she's from eastern Alberta, and she doesn't bark with a drawl.


oh, and before somebody says it, she's not a white supremacist, either, 'cause she's mostly black.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> oh, and before somebody says it, she's not a white supremacist, either, 'cause she's mostly black.



You didn't name the dog Clayton Bigsby did you?   ;D


----------



## reilly (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> my dog has a Confederate flag bandanna she wears around. Does that make her an American from below the Mason-Dixon line? 'Cause her papers say she's from eastern Alberta, and she doesn't bark with a drawl.



Do you ever wonder why the Confederate flag is offensive to most African-Americans? Might it represent something. I guess not. Does the Canadian flag have any meaning to you?

The strength of any international terrorist group depends on its funding and political fronts. Virtually all modern terrorists have become international in scope. They push roots deep into the community of their cultural co-patriots. There is no easy way to deal with them. But at a minimum, people holding a flag from a banned terrorist group should be considered terrorists. If they were in military uniform and holding a terrorist flag would they be considered terrorists?

When last I checked the UN and Canada did not list the American South as a terrorist group. Do you also have flags from Hamas, Hezbollah, Al-Qaeda or Al-Barakaat for your dog to wear on other occasions. If it were possible to go back to the early 1860s, would you have had the Confederate flag on your dog in Pennsylvania (prior or after the southern occupation) or another northern state during the Civil War. Or perhaps you would be on the side of the south.

Are you aware of the fact that Canada is at war. Oh! I forgot to pretend we weren't.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

reilly said:
			
		

> Do you ever wonder why the Confederate flag is offensive to most African-Americans? Might it represent something. I guess not. Does the Canadian flag have any meaning to you?
> 
> ...
> 
> When last I checked the UN and Canada did not list the American South as a terrorist group. Do you also have flags from Hamas, Hezbollah, Al-Qaeda or Al-Barakaat for your dog to wear on other occasions. If it were possible to go back to the early 1860s, would you have had the Confederate flag on your dog in Pennsylvania (prior or after the southern occupation) or another northern state during the Civil War. Or perhaps you would be on the side of the south.



The American South is a geographical area so it can't be listed as a terrorist group... but I betcha the KKK is.   Whether you wish to recognize it or not, the Confederate flag is offensive to many AMERICANS, whether of african origin or not.  Hell, I am from Moosejaw and I find it offensive.


----------



## reilly (26 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> The American South is a geographical area so it can't be listed as a terrorist group... but I betcha the KKK is.   Whether you wish to recognize it or not, the Confederate flag is offensive to many AMERICANS, whether of African origin or not.  Hell, I am from Moosejaw and I find it offensive.



It wouldn't be list anyway. It's hypothetical.  I also find it offensive and I'm glad to read you concur.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

I want to make sure I understand your last post:  are you suggesting that the KKK is NOT a terrorist organization?


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

reilly said:
			
		

> Do you ever wonder why the Confederate flag is offensive to most African-Americans?


you don't catch on too quick, do ya? Think about the point I was making Skippy. As for the controversy over the flag, I wonder if you know what the American Civil War was fought over?



> Does the Canadian flag have any meaning to you?


enough that I wear it on my shoulder every day, have fought under it, bled for it, watched my friend's coffins be draped in it, and have it permanently etched in my skin. What have you done for it?



> The strength..blah blah blah...of the south.


thanks for the lesson in socio-political babble. Now, sit down, take a breath and think about the point I raised. Anybody in Canada can express their opinions, and fly whatever damn flag they want. That's why guys like me do what we do. To ensure that.



> Are you aware of the fact that Canada is at war.


 punk, one more smartass remark like that to a serving member on here, and you go up the ladder.


----------



## big bad john (26 Sep 2006)

Para as I mentioned in another thread, look under the bridge, I think I see something.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

I agree BBJ.  

para:  you know what they say about mud wrestling with pigs.... you just get dirty and the pigs like it.


----------



## Teflon (26 Sep 2006)

reilly - I see you still have nothing in your profile  ???

Let's see some credibility


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2006)

reilly said:
			
		

> Does the Canadian flag have any meaning to you?


Dear God man, are you even Canadian? There is a reason why I am joining the Armed Forces of this great nation, to serve it. This country has done so much for me, and I want to give back to it. I will even die for the greater good of Canada if I need too. I am proud to raise the colours of our nation, and watch our flag fly in our free country. So yes, The Canadian flag has lots of meaning to me.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Dear God man, are you even Canadian? There is a reason why I am joining the Armed Forces of this great nation, to serve it. This country has done so much for me, and I want to give back to it. I will even die for the greater good of Canada if I need too. I am proud to raise the colours of our nation, and watch our flag fly in our free country. So yes, The Canadian flag has lots of meaning to me.


he was trying to illustrate a point: that the Hezbollah flag has significant meaning to it's members, just as the Canadian flag does to you and I. (The point about thinking things through a bit, can also apply to you, my young friend.   )

Of course, by phrasing it the way he did, he managed to insult every member of this board who has ever worn Canada's uniform.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> he was trying to illustrate a point: that the Hezbollah flag has significant meaning to it's members, just as the Canadian flag does to you and I. (The point about thinking things through a bit, can also apply to you, my young friend.   )


Yes, I realize that para, but the way it was said in the post made me somewhat mad, as you can tell.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Sep 2006)

We haven't gotten to the point where the symbols of a group are enough to demonstrate membership to that group.  This concept came up before when we were talking about outlaw bikers and their colours.  It would be nice to be able to arrest them for just presenting the gang/terrorist affiliation, but as mentioned people have the right to look like arseholes.  We have to wait until they *do* something hateful and then we can act.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> This concept came up before when we were talking about outlaw bikers and their colours.


which is, ironically, where ol' Lady-dog got her bandanna from. (She was a bit of a hellion in her younger days. She's settled down quite a bit now, thankfully. No more waiting up late, wondering where she was, if she was getting in trouble. Having her stagger in at daybreak, reeking of motorcycle exhaust and alcohol, with scrapes on her knuckles and blood on her collar. Worrying that every time the phone would ring, it was the police saying "We have a Lady-dog here. She says she lives at your address. We arrested her in connection with a drug ring." I tell ya, it was nerve-racking.)

Okay, she got it when some Grim Reapers stopped at the corner store my then-girlfriend worked at, and the dog collected their money and delivered their change.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Okay, she got it when some Grim Reapers stopped at the corner store my then-girlfriend worked at, and the dog collected their money and delivered their change.



Bleh.  You really want to risk your dog getting a disease?  I hope you boiled the thing in vinegar for about an hour before you put it on her.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Bleh.  You really want to risk your dog getting a disease?  I hope you boiled the thing in vinegar for about an hour before you put it on her.


I wasn't there. I was drunk in the bar next door.


----------



## medaid (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> he was trying to illustrate a point: that the Hezbollah flag has significant meaning to it's members, just as the Canadian flag does to you and I. (The point about thinking things through a bit, can also apply to you, my young friend.   )
> 
> Of course, by phrasing it the way he did, he managed to insult every member of this board who has ever worn Canada's uniform.




Para...despite what he might've meant...I agree with you completel....every member. 

It's interesting that everyone whose never served a day in their lives have something to say about us, and when the time comes around for us to rise up and defend ourselves, and our brethren, we are chastised and hidden from being able to make a direct comment back to them (believe me there are many ocassions I wish to stand up in my classes and school and yell 'YOU ARE FULL OF *&$T!' to many of my fellow students when they bring up the topic of our military.


----------



## probum non poenitet (26 Sep 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> believe me there are many ocassions I wish to stand up in my classes and school and yell 'YOU ARE FULL OF *&$T!' .



I used to get those same feelings during certain O Groups.

I've discovered it's frowned upon to act on those feelings ...


----------



## reilly (26 Sep 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Now, sit down, take a breath and think about the point I raised. Anybody in Canada can express their opinions, and fly whatever damn flag they want. That's why guys like me do what we do. To ensure that.
> punk, one more smartass remark like that to a serving member on here, and you go up the ladder.



Coming from the person who wrote: "I'd rather just shoot them. Especially idiots with pants 5 sizes too large and a sun visor on upside down and backwards, or pastel sweaters tied over their shoulders and pom-poms on their loafers."

I wonder if you know why guys like us do what we do.


----------



## Teflon (26 Sep 2006)

:clown: He's back to this thread


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

reilly said:
			
		

> Coming from the person who wrote: "I'd rather just shoot them. Especially idiots with pants 5 sizes too large and a sun visor on upside down and backwards, or pastel sweaters tied over their shoulders and pom-poms on their loafers."
> 
> I wonder if you know why guys like us do what we do.


guys like who? 

Nice try though. Sadly for your attempt at hoisting, that petard won't do. Board members have long since learned to tell when I'm in jest (which is most of the time) and when not. You, however, have simply spammed the board with vitriol and bile. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get rid of vitriol? Mike's going to be scrubbing for weeks. Don't worry too much, though. He looks so darn cute in his little apron and big ol' yellow gloves. Kinda like Carol Burnett in the animation at the end of her program. But with a moustache.


----------



## Teflon (26 Sep 2006)

> I wonder if you know why guys like us do what we do.



Maybe he could figure it out if he knew what a  guy like you did!

(hint: profile still empty)


----------



## Burrows (26 Sep 2006)

Remember, attack the opinion, NOT the person.

Canada is proud of its freedom of speech, and our soldiers are here to protect that.  While you may disagree with their waving a flag around and being arrogant pricks there is a deeper meaning.  Do you think they could get away with waving an American flag in their own countries?  Demonstrating in itself is just their way of trying to screw the system, but it really only reinforces what one of our main beliefs are.

People will have a difference of opinion as long as they still draw breath.  Say what their actions make you feel as it is your right to do so, just as it is their right to show what they wish.  Their rights extend just as far as yours; until someone does something to encroach upon the rights of someone else that is.

I am disgusted by their blatantly disgusting display, and while I may think "they should be shot" or some other thought of a violent nature, carrying out that thought would be betraying your own countries beliefs.  Don't stoop to their level, and most of all, a comrade is a comrade.  Just because you may have a slight difference of opinion, doesn't mean you aren't standing for the same thing in the end.

Reilly, I don't know you; and I probably wouldn't care to either.  I do however know paracowboy and he is right.  Stop being a smartass or your welcome will soon be quite overstayed.  Army.ca isn't a place to come and behave like a badass.  This is a forum for civil discussion, and if you can't refrain from slinging insults then the moderation team will not hesitate to remove you from the situation.  Stop stirring the pot.


----------



## Acadian10 (26 Sep 2006)

COuld you send another link for the video? I don't have subscription to the site the video is linked to.


----------



## medaid (27 Sep 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Reilly, I don't know you; and I probably wouldn't care to either.  I do however know paracowboy and he is right.  Stop being a smartass or your welcome will soon be quite overstayed.  Army.ca isn't a place to come and behave like a badass.  This is a forum for civil discussion, and if you can't refrain from slinging insults then the moderation team will not hesitate to remove you from the situation.  Stop stirring the pot.



 : wow...when I grow up I want to be just as wise as Kyle (I'm not b/sing). Yes...I agree...standing up in my class would be EXTREMELY counter productive...by the by, did you guys know that the poor CiviU guys cant voice ANY political opinion in their classes? Correct me if I'm wrong PLEASE, but a buddy of mine said that one of the clauses in his contract is that 'though shalt naught' make policitcal statements with regards to the CF....I just thought that's kind of strange. Well not really... anyways off topic now.


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Sep 2006)

That _cow_ of a woman looks pretty silly, but,  " Our home in Native land..."


----------



## Centurian1985 (28 Sep 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Para as I mentioned in another thread, look under the bridge, I think I see something.



I think that pretty much sums it up...I smell a 'locked thread' in the wind...


----------



## logos (23 Oct 2006)

All,

 As many of you know, this Saturday Oct. 28 is the "Day of Protest Against the CF" :rage:

The protest is supposed to start at the Harry Hayes building downtown at noon. As we know, the last protest (the one discussed in this thread) did not start at the war memorial, but as the video shows, it sure ended up there. 

Any one who can come down and protect our memorial would be greatly appreciated. I as well as many of my Regimental brothers will be on course that day, but I will be down there for about 45 mins on my lunch break to lay flowers at the memorial. I sincerely hope there are others in the area that are not busy and can stay for longer. 

Your presence may be enough of a deterrent to prevent the disgraceful act that took place last time from happening again. Make an afternoon out of it. Most of us don’t get down there nearly as much as we should.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (23 Oct 2006)

Hey guys,

     I respect your intentions in wanting to protect thewar memorial.   And I am sure you know the standard cautionary lines like "don't identify yourself as a member of the CF in any way",  keep the protest peacefull,  and all that kill-joy stuff.   :warstory:  I honestly wish you guys the best,  but please remember stay safe,  if things get hairy  that is what the police are for.  Stay safe eh.

     Oh and take pictures,  I kinda miss Calgary.


----------



## medaid (23 Oct 2006)

What?!  I didnt know that the 28th was "Protest Against The CF day"...can someone fill me in on this please?


----------



## logos (23 Oct 2006)

med tech,

 see the following thread:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50522.0.html


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (23 Oct 2006)

www.nowar.ca

Call for action on October 28, 2006
"End Canada's occupation of Afghanistan 

The Collectif Échec à la guerre, Canadian Peace Alliance the Canadian Labour Congress and the Canadian Islamic Congress are jointly calling for a pan-Canadian day of protest this October 28th 2006 to bring Canadian troops home from Afghanistan. On that day, people all across the country will unite to tell Stephen Harper that we are opposed to his wholehearted support for Canadian and US militarism. "

There are allot of threads on this board about this.   It is going on in Most Canadian cities. I'm kinda upset that unions are funding this. http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51699.0.html  But, there we are


----------



## medaid (23 Oct 2006)

ugh! damnations...I need to get on here more often...thanks logos and Zell_Dietrich


----------



## Loch Sloy! (23 Oct 2006)

Saturday is also the day that the regiment will commemorate the battle of Walcheren Causeway.


----------



## ExistancE (24 Oct 2006)

logos said:
			
		

> I will be down there for about 45 mins on my lunch break to lay flowers at the memorial. I sincerely hope there are others in the area that are not busy and can stay for longer.





			
				Loch Sloy! said:
			
		

> Saturday is also the day that the regiment will commemorate the battle of Walcheren Causeway.



I'd say that works out quite well for us, but if their rally is starting at 12 and they have a 'panel' from 1-3 at a Church more than a few blocks away from the park chances are if they march on the memorial it will be long after we're back from lunch... might even make more sense for us to spin by if we get off at a decent time.


----------



## logos (29 Oct 2006)

Did any one make it down to the memorial during the protest? I don’t know if the protesters went there or not. A buddy and I went there after our course and there was some kind of a Halloween event set up, so I don’t think the protesters had access. 

Anyway I was happy to read in the paper today that there were a number of counter demonstrators there to show real support for the troops!


----------

